# cars



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi all, I,m a newbe, I am planning a move to Malaga area soon and wonder if I would be better bringing my rhd range rover , also wonder if anyone planning to move back to uk would consider a swap for a car of the same calibre that is already on Spanish plate and lhd? My car is a sport, black great condition, 2007, full leather, full land rover sevice history two owners from new valued at 18500.:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck!! If you love your car you can always have it matriculated, that is changed to Spanish plates. It is expensive but if the car is important to you and you can afford it then no problems (well, this is Spain so it won't be straightforward but not impossible by any means). There are many threads on here about the rhd/lhd debate and also about matriculating a car. We drive a matriculated rhd UK car because we both prefer driving rhd over here but not everyone does. Also, the police here are cracking down, especially in Malaga, on UK plated vehicles so make sure you understand the laws about it and how long you can legally drive such a car over here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lyndylou said:


> Hi all, I,m a newbe, I am planning a move to Malaga area soon and wonder if I would be better bringing my rhd range rover , also wonder if anyone planning to move back to uk would consider a swap for a car of the same calibre that is already on Spanish plate and lhd? My car is a sport, black great condition, 2007, full leather, full land rover sevice history two owners from new valued at 18500.:


tbh you'd probably be better selling it & buying here - unless it's special to you, in which case look matriculating it to Spanish plates



I don't know anyone moving back who could afford such a car...... most are going because money is tight & that's a couple of years rent....


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info, to be honest the thought of driving, on what for me , is the wrong side of the road is daunting, I think getting a lhd would make easier, the thing is trading it in the uk for a lhd car means we take a big loss on it,s value and as a scott I hate losing cash,lol. plus if I could get one already on Spanish plates it would save having all that hassle of changing the plates.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

lyndylou said:


> Thanks for the info, to be honest the thought of driving, on what for me , is the wrong side of the road is daunting, I think getting a lhd would make easier, the thing is trading it in the uk for a lhd car means we take a big loss on it,s value and as a scott I hate losing cash,lol. plus if I could get one already on Spanish plates it would save having all that hassle of changing the plates.


Hello Lyndy.
Look there is no way that anyone will swap a Spanish plated car for yours unless there is some money on the front seat. 
If you find driving on the wrong side daunting then you will be better off in your RHD to begin with (IMO), and if/when you do buy Spanish then get an auto as this will make life a lot easier for you. The Range Rover even on Spanish plates will be worth a good deal less than what you could sell it for in the UK.
Changing onto Spanish plates is quite easy if you pay someone to do it for you & of course the process is not cheap, so whatever route you take its going to cost.

Are you comming over for a wee trip ?, in that case hire a auto car here for a week and see just how quick you will adapt.


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

We are hoping to stay for a few year,s and maybe even retire if we like it enough, do you know the cost of changing to Spanish plates?and the procedure? I have found a lhd car in uk but on british plates.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd also say sell it in the UK at your leisure. You'll get a better price than with a trade-in. Also, consider driving it over here and entering a car park, going through a toll booth, etc., when you can't reach the ticket! It's also a sign to villains that you're a foreigner...


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Oooh are there a lot of villains? I will be there by myself for four weeks at a time, how safe is it?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well generally it is very safe but because of the economic climate and increasing unemployment, petty crime is on the increase. A common scam is for the thieves to stop you in your car, pointing at a 'faulty' tyre then, when you get out to have a look, they jump in ad drive off because you won't have thought to take the keys out with you. Just use some common sense and you will be fine.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

playamonte said:


> If you find driving on the wrong side daunting then you will be better off in your RHD to begin with (IMO), and if/when you do buy Spanish then get an auto as this will make life a lot easier for you.


I agree.

It's hard enough adapting to driving on the 'other' side with everything reversed, but to have reversed controls as well makes it doubly difficult. Not so bad with an automatic, but tricky in a manual. Driving in a car where all the controls are familiar to you so you can concentrate on the primary difference of being on the other side of the road makes life somewhat easier. 

The primary advantage of driving a LHD car in Spain over a RHD one is of visibility, but it's no more difficult to check your left hand wing mirror in a RHD than a LHD car.

The other main difference is ticket machines in car parks, being on the other side makes things a little awkward.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> The other main difference is ticket machines in car parks, being on the other side makes things a little awkward.


I disagree. I drive a RHD vehicle and when I get to ticket machines - well, it's the only exercise I get.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Having driven both LHD on left and right, likewise RHD on both right and left I've found that driving a car on the side for which the car was designed is, by far, the better bet, i.e. in Spain a LHD, in UK a RHD. It all looks daunting at first, driving a LHD on the right hand side of the road but if you always think "white-line" - You, the driver should always be the nearest to the white line in the centre of the carriageway, just the same as you are in UK, driving a RHD on the left. 

Ok if you're driving a manual car, you are going to rap your knuckles a couple of times on the door when you want to change gear, but you soon learn. You will also find that somebody has nicked your rear-view mirror and put it on the right, but if you get used to using your wing/door mirrors...

As for the other question sell in UK or Spain or bring the RHD to Spain and have it matriculated. 

If you can find someone to give you a decent price in UK - then sell it there and buy afresh here.
If you can find the car you want in UK LHD *and* on Spanish plates, you need to be very careful about what history is attached to it and that ALL fines and other matters have been paid and/or fully dealt with - they stay with the car not the owner.
A car LHD on UK plates will still have to be matriculated but will likely be cheaper than a RHD.

The Matriculation process and bringing your existing car here:

If you have recently bought the car you could be stung for import taxes based on the value of the vehicle and how long you have had it.
To get matriculation (putting it on Spanish plates) will depend on having all the paperwork correct, whether that particular model was ever available in Spain (if not, life gets more difficult) whether the lights can be changed for the other side (this can be expensive or even impossible on some cars)
The vehicle will have to pass the ITV (Spanish MoT)

All-in-all, it is often the better choice in the long run to sell in the UK and buy afresh from a reputable dealer (often one of the vehicle manufacturer's main dealers). You will then be able to go trotting back for after-sales service, guarantee matters etc. They may not be too obliging if you take them an import!


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you, a decision has been made, sell the car and get one there, sorted.


----------



## nogard (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, may I jump in on this thread? I have a 1995 Land Rover Discovery 300tdi which is in superb condition. Not only would I like to keep it but I will need it as I intend to live in the campo, it also comes in handy for the sports I engage in! I have been driving around Europe for many years in RHD and find it no problem; in a Landy one can see over the top of most cars for overtaking!
Q. Can anyone tell me if this vehicle was ever available in Spain.
Q. Can anyone give me, a ball park figure, re. cost of matriculation.
Q. Does one pay a higher road tax on a RHD matriculated vehicle than the same [LHD] vehicle purchased in Spain. This being the case in Portugal.
Many thanks.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

I'd want a tank like LHD 4x4 SUV, possibly a Land Rover soft top. I've noticed how cars get treated in Spanish car parks and like the idea of mine being a lot tougher than theirs. I've been driving a BMW X3 2.0 tdi for the last couple of years and would never return to a saloon car, but having said that my rheumatoid arthritis dictates what type of car I can enter and exit in comfort.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nogard said:


> Hi, may I jump in on this thread? I have a 1995 Land Rover Discovery 300tdi which is in superb condition. Not only would I like to keep it but I will need it as I intend to live in the campo, it also comes in handy for the sports I engage in! I have been driving around Europe for many years in RHD and find it no problem; in a Landy one can see over the top of most cars for overtaking!
> Q. Can anyone tell me if this vehicle was ever available in Spain.
> Q. Can anyone give me, a ball park figure, re. cost of matriculation.
> Q. Does one pay a higher road tax on a RHD matriculated vehicle than the same [LHD] vehicle purchased in Spain. This being the case in Portugal.
> Many thanks.


I have a LHD LandRover tdi 2.5. I bought it in the UK from a reputable dealer in LHD vehicles, had it delivered to Prague, drove it to Spain...well, my son did. It was on Spanish plates so changing it to my ownership was simple as the dealer provided all the documents.
I hated the wretched vehicle when we first got it, like driving a bus, but now I wouldn't swap it for anything. It's done fewer than 120000km and apart from the obligatory minor dents and scratches it's good. We had a Range Rover in the UK which I rarely drove as I didn't like that either but then I never got to really 'know' it.
Our LR is our only vehicle here now. We had a BMW M3 and a Merc CLK here but they were totally impracticable for our kind of driving which involves carting big dogs around.. Both were cabrios though and I do miss the wind in my hair driving experience...but my ten year old Disco is now here to stay...until we need a new/used LR ...
I'nm now a great LR fan


----------



## nogard (Jan 16, 2012)

Come on guys. Many of you have said to have matriculated a RHD vehicle, so why can I not get an answer to my question; 'dos one pay a higher road tax on a matriculated RHD vehicle than the same make/model in LHD form purchased in Spain'?
So come on, pull your fingers out! Lets have an answer.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

nogard said:


> Come on guys. Many of you have said to have matriculated a RHD vehicle, so why can I not get an answer to my question; 'dos one pay a higher road tax on a matriculated RHD vehicle than the same make/model in LHD form purchased in Spain'?
> So come on, pull your fingers out! Lets have an answer.


Sorry about the delay 

No it was the same tax paid.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nogard said:


> Come on guys. Many of you have said to have matriculated a RHD vehicle, so why can I not get an answer to my question; 'dos one pay a higher road tax on a matriculated RHD vehicle than the same make/model in LHD form purchased in Spain'?
> So come on, pull your fingers out! Lets have an answer.





playamonte said:


> Sorry about the delay
> 
> No it was the same tax paid.



oh dear.... that took SO LONG!! hwell:


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Patience is a virtue, Nogard, you did ask for a fair bit of info in your post, obviously the part you are most interested in the part given after the rest.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

nogard said:


> Come on guys. Many of you have said to have matriculated a RHD vehicle, so why can I not get an answer to my question; 'dos one pay a higher road tax on a matriculated RHD vehicle than the same make/model in LHD form purchased in Spain'?
> So come on, pull your fingers out! Lets have an answer.


I think, in fact, that most of us have NOT gone that route but bought here in Spain for various (imo sensible) reasons. However we have heard from various of ur other members, some who are no longer with us, about the procedures and anguish and are able to comment based on reputable hearsay.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

nogard said:


> !
> Q. Can anyone tell me if this vehicle was ever available in Spain.



There are thousands of Land Rovers in Spain, maybe it was released under a different badge but I would say there will be enough for spares or repairs if that is your concern.

http://www.coches.net/coches-de-oca...=24&ModelId=232&PrvId=3&tops=1&SearchOrigin=2

Good secondhand prices too, I'm tempted myself but will most likely go for the reliability of the Japanese.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There is no difference in road tax whether rhd or lhd. There is though, a huge difference in road tax depending on atea you live in.
I.E. Here in Lorca for my 2.9 diesel mpv I pay more road tax than an articulated lorry does in Almeria !!!
A friend of a friend with the identical car in estepona pays 33% of mine.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

nogard said:


> Hi, may I jump in on this thread? I have a 1995 Land Rover Discovery 300tdi which is in superb condition. Not only would I like to keep it but I will need it as I intend to live in the campo, it also comes in handy for the sports I engage in! I have been driving around Europe for many years in RHD and find it no problem; in a Landy one can see over the top of most cars for overtaking!
> Q. Can anyone tell me if this vehicle was ever available in Spain.
> Q. Can anyone give me, a ball park figure, re. cost of matriculation.
> Q. Does one pay a higher road tax on a RHD matriculated vehicle than the same [LHD] vehicle purchased in Spain. This being the case in Portugal.
> Many thanks.


1) yes ,but not called that.
2) Yes,which one of these is it nearest to ?

Discovery 2.5 TDI Base 3p
1989 - 1999 2495 4 D 82 15,21
112 17100
LAND ROVER Discovery 2.5 TDI Base 5p / Lujo
1989 - 1999 2495 4 D 82 15,21
112 20900
LAND ROVER Discovery 2.5 TDI ES
1989 - 1999 2495 4 D 82 15,21
112 23500
LAND ROVER Discovery 2.5 Td5 E
2002 - 2004 2495 5 D 101 16,63
137 24400
LAND ROVER Discovery 2.5 Td5 HSE
2002 - 2004 2495 5 D 101 16,63
137 31700
LAND ROVER Discovery 2.5 Td5 S
2002 - 2004 2495 5 D 101 16,63
137 27600
LAND ROVER Discovery 2.5 Td5 SE
2002 - 2004 2495 5 D 101 16,63
137 29400
LAND ROVER Discovery 2.5 Td5 County
2004 - 2004 2495 5 D 82 16,63
112 23900

As it is more than 12 years old the value would be 10% of the new value as shown n the right . Tax would be about 4,5% of this amount. There is no allowance for the fact that it is rhd & to intents worthless.

I.e . for the last one;
New value 23,900€ x 10 % = value now 2390€ x 4.5% = 107.55€
Thenabout 205 € for itv & ficha paperwork. + gestoria costs, if you use one & costs of any lights , etc ; that might need changing.
3) Answered this separately.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> 1) yes ,but not called that.
> 2) Yes,which one of these is it nearest to ?
> 
> Discovery 2.5 TDI Base 3p
> ...


Can you post the link to where these figures came from? I used to have one but it stopped working. I am planning to import a UK car at some point.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2011/12/29/pdfs/BOE-A-2011-20471.pdf


----------



## nogard (Jan 16, 2012)

playamonte said:


> Sorry about the delay
> 
> No it was the same tax paid.


Thank you very much.


----------



## nogard (Jan 16, 2012)

lyndylou said:


> Patience is a virtue, Nogard, you did ask for a fair bit of info in your post, obviously the part you are most interested in the part given after the rest.


My apologies.


----------



## nogard (Jan 16, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> 1) yes ,but not called that.
> 2) Yes,which one of these is it nearest to ?
> 
> Discovery 2.5 TDI Base 3p
> ...


Thank you very much. Land Rover Discovery 2.5tdi base 5p /lujo 1989/99 2495 4d 82 15 21.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2011/12/29/pdfs/BOE-A-2011-20471.pdf


Thanks for that. Quick follow up question, if the car was less than 12 years old (say 10 years) how would this affect the calculation?


----------



## nogard (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you, one and all, for your comments and information. My questions are answered.
My sincere apologies; for both my lack of patience and my lack of faith.
Regards,
Nogard.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Road tax is based on engine size and sometimes emissions. We drive a matriculated RHD vehicle which cost approx. €1000 to have done. It was my parents car and once they had it done they decided they didn't like RHD in Spain so they bought another and gave us this one. As they don't expect to drive for much longer (age) I've told them to take very good care of their current vehicle before they give that one to us as well....


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

el romeral said:


> Thanks for that. Quick follow up question, if the car was less than 12 years old (say 10 years) how would this affect the calculation?


Go to bottom of link . There is a calculator there showing the % from new. Do not get mixed up with the one for Motor/sailing boats. 
it's the tourismos, 4 x4 etc; that you want.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> Go to bottom of link . There is a calculator there showing the % from new. Do not get mixed up with the one for Motor/sailing boats.
> it's the tourismos, 4 x4 etc; that you want.


Phew, found it. That was a big document, it was on page 385!


----------

